# update!



## Babysaurus (May 30, 2012)

Typing this on my phone so may be disjointed. 

Have been admitted. This is due to both the possible slowed down movement and also my lowering insulin requirements. Have had two steriod injections - not a pleasant experience, intra muscular and very stingy - which they said would make my blood sugar go tits up and they said I'd have to go on a sliding scale. I persuaded them to let me give it a go with the pump first and am very pleased that I've kept it, not without effort, under 7.5 but with an average of 5. Doc looked quite shocked at this as apparently most have to go on it, even those who are pump users. 

First night I had a private room which was lovely, but now on a ward with 4 beds and the woman next to me is driving me mad. Loud telly and phone calls all the time and snored like a tractor ALL NIGHT (admittedly the latter isn't her falt but as I was waking up every hour to test and adjust me pump I have now had next to no sleep and it doesn't look like I'll get any now either!) 

I am staying here with intermitted CTG monitoring and getting moved to the labur ward for tomorrow's induction attempt. Scary but exciting (but more scary if truth be told!)


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Hope things become more exciting and far less scary! And much quieter!  Take care {{{Babysaurus}}}


----------



## fencesitter (May 30, 2012)

Good luck Babysaurus! And get someone to buy you some earplugs


----------



## RuthieG (May 30, 2012)

Goodness it's all happening.

I think the lack of sleep is the worst thing about hospital.

You have done so well on your pump with no sliding scale and its always nice to surprise the doctors with your management techniques.

Hope the neighbour gets better and you get some rest. Earplugs sound like a plan!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 30, 2012)

Well done on keeping off the scale so far. Just try to stay relaxed.

The steroids hurt like hell as i recall. Horrid horrid things.

But on the plus side you will have a baby soon  xx


----------



## HappyHelen (May 30, 2012)

Ooooo good luck. Pleased to hear that it's all moving along. I had a terrible snorer in my ward too - it is horrendous - all I can say is at least you are not in the same bed!!  Hope everything goes well and update us when you can. I am so excited for you as I have been watching your story unfold from just before I had Callum and now your little one is nearly here. Hope you are ok. Xxx


----------



## newbs (May 30, 2012)

Pleased to read your update - have been thinking about you.  Great that you are managed to control your diabetes too.  Hospitals are so noisy, even when the other patients are quiet, generally the nurses aren't - especially at night.  Hope you manage to get some rest before tomorrow and good luck with the induction, look forward to hearing your lovely news.


----------



## Jude76 (May 30, 2012)

Good luck Babysauras!!!
I know how you must feel,i was admitted at 32wks as my bg's were all over the place and they were worried they might have to deliver early so i had to have the steroids(v.painful!),ctg monitoring and sliding scale.I'm not on a pump so they were testing me every hour(even through the night!)the nurses said try and sleep through it,as if!!!Anyway i was in for 3 nights and was only in 1 night when LO finally arrived!
Anyway i'll be thinking of you,and can't wait to hear your birth story! xxx


----------



## Monkey (May 30, 2012)

Glad to hear they took your worries seriously - and good luck with all that happens in the coming days!


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 30, 2012)

Snoring I can handle!

When I was having my youngest I ended up in a 2 bay room with an Schizophrenic who was under observation due to having he medication stopped for the pending delivery!

My bed was furthest away from the door, I was attached to the sliding scale due to having DKA...  By day 3 the midwife's had shown me how to detach and replace the syringe so I didn't have to call them to do it if I wanted to go to the loo..  I was so frightened by her behaviour that when I went to the loo I stay put, a midwife found me, and I told her that I was too frightened to go back to the room, she went of to speak to the girl who decked the midwife

There's was no getting back into that room, not even to pick up my belonging, I offered to sleep in the day room as no other beds in the main part of the ward, so in the end I had to go over to the post maternity wards, and they had to open up a 8 bedside room for me, the sister of that ward was not amused!

I was transferred back to the anti-natal ward the next afternoon, when a bed  in the main part of the ward became available, and they allocated the girl Schizophrenia a 24/7 MH nurse to monitor her!  The midwife who was decked ended up off sick for a week, due to swelling of her eye!

I received no apology from the hospital, I only know the details of the girl, because one of the midwife's felt I was owed a honest explanation!

But good luck with the delivery hope all goes well


----------



## Babysaurus (May 30, 2012)

Hi all, thank you for your messages, I really appreciate them! 
Horrid typing on my phone and, despite not being able to sleep, I am too tired to write much. Will update as and when - blimey this is scary! Crunch time or what?! 
Steroid injections are HORRENDOUS aren't they?! So glad I only had to have two! 
Ellie, your story made me smile! Guess snoring isn't so bad after all! I am actually in a room on my own now and could have hugged the midwife who arranged it for me! 
The staff here have been fab so far (apart from the muppet doc who wanted me on sliding scale if I went over 6mmol - he insisted to the midwife that 6 or higher put me at serious risk of DKA, turns out he was confusing it with 16, doh!) Not only has there been no question over me controlling my own pump etc, unless I wanted otherwise I presume, but they are very professional but approachable too, which, from my limited experience so far Is probably just what you need from a midwife. 
I still can't believe its kicking off, one way or anothert, tomorrow! Never has a large glass of wine been more called for  
Thanks again everyone, it means a lot! (Will stop before I get soppy, least you know I'm not actually pissed!)


----------



## Babysaurus (May 30, 2012)

Ps I did have earplugs last night but they only took a slight edge off, as well as making me feel bunged up as if I had a cold! Trust me, that woman could snore for England!!


----------



## fencesitter (May 30, 2012)

What torture! Snoring is the one thing that could provoke me to murder  I don't suppose you got that glass of wine ... when William was diagnosed with T1 it was our 15th wedding anniversary. My husband smuggled a couple of bottles of G&T into the hospital, but our law abiding son was so shocked at his parents that we couldn't bring ourselves to drink them!


----------



## allana (May 30, 2012)

Good luck for your induction! Can't wait to hear your happy news. Get as much rest as possible tonight xxx


----------



## Smit (May 31, 2012)

Good luck chick. Hope all goes well tomorrow and just think you'll be cuddling your baby soon. It's a great feeling once you get that first cuddle and you know all your hard works paid off. Can't wait to hear your birth announcement, will be checking non stop tomorrow. Xxx


----------



## Babysaurus (May 31, 2012)

Oh my god. 
Have been brought over to the labour ward early. Examination and then either pessary (feel this is most likely) or drip. 
Dear god, what HAVE I let myself in for??!!


----------



## margie (May 31, 2012)

Good Luck babysaurus.


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Oh my god.
> Have been brought over to the labour ward early. Examination and then either pessary (feel this is most likely) or drip.
> Dear god, what HAVE I let myself in for??!!



Hope all goes well! Very exciting for us  Take care {{{Babysaurus}}}


----------



## RuthieG (May 31, 2012)

Eeek. Yes very exciting for us who want news but maybe slightly more scary for you!!

Thinking of you and fingers crossed for a smooth arrival of your little one. 

Looking forwrad to finsing out if boy or girl too. I like a surprise!


----------



## Twitchy (May 31, 2012)

All th best, Babysaurus!! Thinking of you!


----------



## PhoebeC (May 31, 2012)

Oh that is exciting Hope it goes fast and safe Can't wait to hear about your new baby xx


----------



## Steff (May 31, 2012)

Thinking of you babysaures x


----------



## Babysaurus (May 31, 2012)

So far - nothing. Nothing whatsoever. Head still very high, no backache and Bishops Score of whatever is very low / unfavourable. If I hadn't already been in since Monday it wouldn't seem to bad but at the moment everything is dragging SO much!


----------



## Mark T (May 31, 2012)

"hey mum, I'm comfortable in here - why would I want to leave?"


----------



## HappyHelen (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear no progress - as Mark says clearly you are providing a very comfy home to the little one! Try to relax as much as you can (much easier said than done I know!). Hope you have got loads to read or listen to. Keep us updated when you can. Xxx


----------



## Babysaurus (Jun 1, 2012)

Still nothing. 
And no signs of anything changing either. Both obs I've seen say section looks more than likely. This is scary, but okay. The 'natural' route is clearly not on the agenda so my options are limited! 
Will update more if or when I can.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 1, 2012)

Still on the edge of our seats Babysaurus  Are you going to call the baby Diamond Jubilee?


----------



## Smit (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh babysauras thinking of you and been checking this throughout the night while up feeding Gavin. Having a jubilee birthday is great. Its my 30th birthday tmw. Every ten years I get a long weekend for my birthday. X


----------



## Monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry you've not had better news - in a way, I'm more relieved for you that you've not had hours and hours of labour already tho.

Hope whatever happens works out best for you and baby. So exciting!


----------



## Babysaurus (Jun 1, 2012)

Its a boy! Herbie Robert, 7lb exactly, born by c-secrtion at 10.57am. He's ACE! Am fine too, elated but exhausted! Will write more when capable. Xxx


----------



## Jude76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congratulations Babysauras!!!!:
I've been checking all day to see if anything had happened!
Hope the birth wasn't too traumatic!!!
Enjoy these precious 1st few days :
Jude xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Its a boy! Herbie Robert, 7lb exactly, born by c-secrtion at 10.57am. He's ACE! Am fine too, elated but exhausted! Will write more when capable. Xxx



Wonderful news! Congratulations!!!!  So happy for you!


----------



## Tina63 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wonderful news, congratuations to all of you.  I have been keeping an eye on progress, though I hadn't posted.  Welcome to the world little Herbie. xx


----------



## HappyHelen (Jun 2, 2012)

Fantastic news! Congratulations to you and I hope you and little Herbie are doing well. Look forward to hearing all about it soon. Take care and big hugs. H xxxx


----------



## Twitchy (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the world, Herbie!! Just remember Babysaurus, don't try & be a perfect mum (i've not met one yet lol)...just relax, enjoy your baby & do what works for you & Herbie. Bless you! Xxx


----------



## Steff (Jun 2, 2012)

Many congratulations bs welcome to the world Herbie x


----------



## newbs (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations!  Glad your little boy is here and that you are both fine.


----------



## Newtothis (Jun 2, 2012)

Many congratulations - fantastic news....


----------



## Smit (Jun 2, 2012)

Woooooooooooooo congratulations. So pleased for you. Enjoy enjoy every minute! Great name and size! Xx


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 2, 2012)

Babysaurus said:


> Its a boy! Herbie Robert, 7lb exactly, born by c-secrtion at 10.57am. He's ACE! Am fine too, elated but exhausted! Will write more when capable. Xxx




Congratulations on the birth of your new baby boy!


----------



## allana (Jun 2, 2012)

Congtrats! Glad you are both well! 


What a great name xxxxxxx


----------



## fencesitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Hurrah! Well done and congratulations


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratualtions  on your new arrival. Pleased to hear you are both doing well x


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 2, 2012)

where the heck have I been whilst all this has been happening! Haven't been on for days!!

OMG, well done to you and well done for Herbie for his grand entrance!!!

I've been a little teary whlist reading your posts...must be my hormones!!!!!!!

So pleased that you have got your bundle of joy and that the last 9months have been 'tots' worth it! 

xxxxx


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 2, 2012)

Congratulations to you all - and hoping you will be home as soon as you feel ready.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## Monkey (Jun 3, 2012)

Excellent news - congratulations, and welcome, little Herbie.


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 3, 2012)

Well done Babysaurus and Herbie

Hope you are both settling in well and are not feeling too rough after your experience!

Look forward to updates and photos xx


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jun 5, 2012)

Congratulations!! Lovely name! Hope yourself and Baba are both doing well. 

M xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Jun 5, 2012)

Belated congratulations to you and your family  hope you're all doing well xxxxx


----------



## Marier (Jun 6, 2012)

Belated Congrats   Hope your both doing well 
x


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 6, 2012)

You did it  

Lovely name, enjoy it, it flys by so fast. Its wonderful xx


----------



## Nic (Jun 9, 2012)

Well done and congratulations Babysaurus! Sorry this is so belated. Your commitment to posting throughout is amazing! I am on the other hand haven't got round to announcing my news on here...I will do a post now!

That's great you managed to stay off the sliding scale when you were given the steroid injections unlike myself. However I did go on the sliding scale throughout my labour and my BGs never rose above 5, they were _so_ consistent.

Congrats again, would be great to know how you are doing with Herbie, how you are finding your diabetes now etc. I have gone from 60 units a day to just over 20!

Take care,

Nic


----------



## margie (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations babysaurus - sorry I am so late....

Hope that Herbie is behaving himself for you.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2012)

oooh I've only just found this thread as we were on holday before and after the Jubilee.

Congratulations and Hi, Herbie!!


----------

